# Ave Maria Violin Duet by Franz Schubert (from the anime La Corda d'Oro Primo Passo)



## Dudda

Hi, I hope this is the right sub-forum for this

For the past 2 years I've been trying to find the sheet music for this gorgeous piece, but I haven't managed to find it and it's driving me absolutely insane! 

I've found several transcriptions but they all have parts that sound different from the original and I lack the knowledge/skill to properly transcribe it myself.

So now I've decided to buy the original sheet music from somewhere on-line, but there are so many places that I don't even know where to start. I'm not asking for someone to do the searching _for_ me, but if by chance anyone here knows an exact site that has sheet music for this piece then please let me know!

Thanks

PS. If you'd like to hear it-


----------



## moody

Dudda said:


> Hi, I hope this is the right sub-forum for this
> 
> For the past 2 years I've been trying to find the sheet music for this gorgeous piece, but I haven't managed to find it and it's driving me absolutely insane!
> 
> I've found several transcriptions but they all have parts that sound different from the original and I lack the knowledge/skill to properly transcribe it myself.
> 
> So now I've decided to buy the original sheet music from somewhere on-line, but there are so many places that I don't even know where to start. I'm not asking for someone to do the searching _for_ me, but if by chance anyone here knows an exact site that has sheet music for this piece then please let me know!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS. If you'd like to hear it-


It's a transcription for violin duo of his Ave Maria , so find the sheet music for that and do it yourself.


----------



## Polednice

Dudda said:


> I've found several transcriptions but they all have parts that sound different from the original and I lack the knowledge/skill to properly transcribe it myself.





moody said:


> It's a transcription for violin duo of his Ave Maria , so find the sheet music for that and do it yourself.


You have to do it for being so mean, moody.


----------



## moody

Polednice said:


> You have to do it for being so mean, moody.


Oh Gawd, I didn't read his post properly. I must apologise! Don't do that too often.


----------



## moody

Dudda said:


> Hi, I hope this is the right sub-forum for this
> 
> For the past 2 years I've been trying to find the sheet music for this gorgeous piece, but I haven't managed to find it and it's driving me absolutely insane!
> 
> I've found several transcriptions but they all have parts that sound different from the original and I lack the knowledge/skill to properly transcribe it myself.
> 
> So now I've decided to buy the original sheet music from somewhere on-line, but there are so many places that I don't even know where to start. I'm not asking for someone to do the searching _for_ me, but if by chance anyone here knows an exact site that has sheet music for this piece then please let me know!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS. If you'd like to hear it-


I'm sorry for my unfeeling reply. I lstened to the music and did not read your paragraph properly.


----------



## Dudda

No problem 

But I'm a bit confused now. Did I understand it correctly that this violin duet isn't actually written by Schubert himself, that it's just a transcription of his "Ave Maria" made my someone else?


----------



## moody

Dudda said:


> No problem
> 
> But I'm a bit confused now. Did I understand it correctly that this violin duet isn't actually written by Schubert himself, that it's just a transcription of his "Ave Maria" made my someone else?


I would think so, have you any other evidence?


----------



## moody

moody said:


> I would think so, have you any other evidence?


I just googled it :schubert,ava maria transcribed for two violins. Qute a lot of stuff came up==but only for violn and piano. But it was only a quick look,why don't you try?


----------



## Dudda

moody said:


> I would think so, have you any other evidence?


No, I assumed this duet was written by Schubert because everywhere I see this piece the title just says "by Franz Schubert" and nothing else, there's no mention of the transcriber. But I think you're right because I haven't managed to find a violin duet just by search by the author "Franz Schubert"

I've done some further searching and I think I've found the book where it's from, possibly two (if anyone else is interested)-
http://www.sheetmusicplus.com/title/Violin-Duet-Classics-Made-Playable-Book-CD-Set/5265349#
http://www.sheetmusicplus.com/title/Christmas-Music-Arranged-for-Violin-Duet/5444186

But thank you anyway!

PS. Am I blind or doesn't this forum have an "edit" button...?


----------



## Lunasong

Dudda said:


> PS. Am I blind or doesn't this forum have an "edit" button...?


You can only edit your post within a certain time window, which I think is 12 hours. After that, your typos become part of the permanent Internet experience.

I will advise you not to buy the Christmas book if you want this exact transcription because that one is not it (judging by the sheet music samples for V. 1 & 2). You' be able to tell at a glance that you're on the right track if the parts do not include the 6-note arpeggio part, as that is NOT in your preferred arrangement. The Mary Ann Harbar arrangement folio is for sale on Amazon, so maybe you'll be able to ask a seller this specific question before purchase.


----------



## Dudda

Lunasong said:


> You can only edit your post within a certain time window, which I think is 12 hours. After that, your typos become part of the permanent Internet experience.
> 
> I will tell you not to buy the Christmas book if you want this exact transcription because that one is not it (judging by the sheet music samples for V. 1 & 2). You' be able to tell at a glance that you're on the right track if the parts do not include the 6-note arpeggio part, as that is NOT in your preferred arrangement.


Oh, I didn't notice it had a preview. And you're right, that's definitely not the one I'm looking for 

And about the edit button- I really ma blind then  Because I can't see it anywhere. Maybe it's disabled for new members...?(that would be weird)


----------



## Lunasong

You will get more powers after your 10th post...maybe that's one of them. Stick around, you're almost halfway there!

I do very much like the duet arrangement you've selected.


----------



## StrawberryLeafs

http://www.animekeys.com/sheetmusic/la_corda_d_oro/ave_maria_duet/La Corda d'Oro - Ave Maria [duet].pdf

I found this sheet music.


----------



## StrawberryLeafs

oops that link doesnt work...

try this one: 
http://www.slideshare.net/sayakahime/la-corda-doro-ave-maria-duet


----------



## AmateurComposer

Schubert wrote Ave Maria to be sung. According to Wikipedia, Ave Maria (Schubert): "The piece was composed as a setting of a song from Walter Scott's popular epic poem The Lady of the Lake,[1] in a German translation by Adam Storck (de) (1780-1822),[2] and thus forms part of Schubert's Liederzyklus vom Fräulein vom See (Song Cycle on The Lady of the Lake)."

This beautiful piece was played and sung in Disney's movie "Fantasia." It was also sung in the movie "Going My Way" with Bing Crossby. I am sure that there are many other well known perfomances. It was transcribed for many instruments and ensembles.


----------

